# Need amp recommendations



## Bigdankbluntz (Jul 31, 2019)

Don't really know much about subs but I have 3 kicker comp r 12 inch duel voicecoil 4 ohms 500 Watts RMS
1000 Watts max woofers in a 3 way non ported box. I want to wire them all togther im guessing into 1 ohm if I'm correct? Could be wrong, I would like some recommendations on a good amplifier/what types and watt of amps I can even get. Also can I run all of that on a stock battery without a capacitor? Thanks!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

3 DVC4 subs will present a 2.7ohm load to the mono amp by running the Voice coil in series and the subs in parallel.

So choose an amp that will go about 2000watts into 2ohm. Thats a BIG amp.

If you had 3 D2 subs you would be a better shape...that would wire down to about 1ohm and its easier to find a 2k amp at 1 ohm than it is at 2ohm.


Make sense?


----------



## Bigdankbluntz (Jul 31, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> 3 DVC4 subs will present a 2.7ohm load to the mono amp by running the Voice coil in series and the subs in parallel.
> 
> So choose an amp that will go about 2000watts into 2ohm. Thats a BIG amp.
> 
> ...





so would this be a good one?


https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/db14...wYttVtMlyzVooeLdE52TVnM2komJ7zPcaAv2_EALw_wcB


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bigdankbluntz said:


> so would this be a good one?
> 
> 
> https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/db14...wYttVtMlyzVooeLdE52TVnM2komJ7zPcaAv2_EALw_wcB


that amp was tested on youtube and was rated about 1000 watts at 2ohm and about 600watts into 4 ohms. So you will be right in the middle at about 800watts. Probably not enough unless thats your budget?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp1FRQ0xxq4


----------



## Bigdankbluntz (Jul 31, 2019)

miniSQ said:


> Bigdankbluntz said:
> 
> 
> > so would this be a good one?
> ...



Budget isn't really the issue just trying to get the best cheapest one for my set up


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bigdankbluntz said:


> Budget isn't really the issue just trying to get the best cheapest one for my set up


rockville seems to be getting decent reviews. i think they make bigger mono amps. I would go as bigger.


----------

